# High pitched noise from speakers

## twan

Hi, 

I installed gentoo on my laptop, and i am experiencing a very annoying sound from my speakers when booted. A very high pitched sound.

I didn't experience that sound when installing, and when i re-insert the livecd, i don't get it either.

In my SuSE, i also don't have the problem.

I did a search in the forums and i found that the ac97 sound card was causing the problem and that i should mute the output. When i have muted the output in alsamixer, i still have the problem.

Any other solutions ? 

It's a Compaq X1005 EA (X1000 series), a Centino with a Intel 8x0 soundcard.

----------

## Skraut

I had it on my laptop, but it wasn't coming from the speakers,

it was actually X didn't like the frequency the LCD was runnig at.  If I would turn the backlight off (hit the lid close button) the noise would go away.

Try seeing if that's your problem, the video, not the audio.

----------

## twan

I am experiencing it in the console too. I haven't tried your solution yet, but it only starts when i'm fully booted. When i am still loading the os, it's isn't there..

I'll give your solution a try

----------

## redhook

This is a known problem and can be fixed by disabling USB device power management. I believe this is in the kernel. Also checkout www.x1000forums.com

----------

## twan

Changing a frequency parameter in a kernel file also solved the problem.

And in the link you provided i posted my solution.

Thanks though

----------

